# Applying spot removal to many images not consistant.



## patric durban (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi.   I have a Time-lapse sequence of 200 images and have used spot removal on the first image to remove many unwanted dust marks. To apply this action to the next file in sequence I have selected it and used dev settings, paste previous settings.  It works fine, no problem but when I use the same function to apply to the other selected 198 images *as a group* it does not apply the setting in the same way. The spot removal action is present but the correction part of the spot* is sourced from the other side of the image *instead of closely adjacent the dust particle. I have tried many times and get the same result. Anyone have this problem and know a fix?   thanks   Patric


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I have a vague recollection that when trying to sync spot removal it very much depends on how you do the first image that you'll then be syncing. If when you clone/heal a spot you accept the suggested source, without making any manual changes to the selection, then you sync that spot removal to other images, Lightroom is effectively in "auto mode", i.e. the source for each spot removal will also be auto-sourced....which means that as the content of the subsequent images changes, so the auto-sourcing of the spot removal could be radically different from the first spot.

If, OTOH, you manually changed the source prior to syncing, Lightroom will use the same source location for each subsequent image. I could be wrong about that, but it's easy enough to test on just one or two spots on a few images.


----------



## patric durban (Mar 10, 2015)

*retry spotting*



Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I have a vague recollection that when trying to sync spot removal it very much depends on how you do the first image that you'll then be syncing. If when you clone/heal a spot you accept the suggested source, without making any manual changes to the selection, then you sync that spot removal to other images, Lightroom is effectively in "auto mode", i.e. the source for each spot removal will also be auto-sourced....which means that as the content of the subsequent images changes, so the auto-sourcing of the spot removal could be radically different from the first spot.
> 
> If, OTOH, you manually changed the source prior to syncing, Lightroom will use the same source location for each subsequent image. I could be wrong about that, but it's easy enough to test on just one or two spots on a few images.



Thanks for reply Jim ....I ran some tests. First one I left the LR choice of spotting source untouched on the initial image and applied that (paste settings from previous) to another 60 images. There was not consistancy through the 60 images, with the sourcing moving around on many of the images. Second one I did an application from one image only onto the next single image and there was still a small variation on some of the spots. I did this using sync settings (only spotting applied when window choice appeared) and got similar results....


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 10, 2015)

Regarding the small variation samples.....had you previously applied any lens corrections?


----------

